# found a new online site



## smithe (Sep 19, 2008)

I found a new Web site that offers environmentally friendly prints made from recycled paper , and produced with no chemical liquids . They also offer photo storage and stuff . The site is www.pixxster.com  Try em out , they are alright . :smileys:


----------

